# Armenian: էսսենցիա (essence)



## tomatico

On a recent trip to Armenia, I was told that some foods that they prepare contain 'essence'.  Nobody was able to tell me what this 'essence' is in English.  I don't know the exact Armenian word, but I would be very grateful if someone could tell me what this would be in English.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## karuna

Could it be vinegar? Concentratated (90% acetic acid) vinegar is called _uksusnaya esenciya _in Russian.


----------



## tomatico

I like that!!!!  The family we were visiting brought us a bottle of this mysterious 'essence', and it smelled vaguely like vinegar.  Since the roots of the Armenian language are different from any other living language, I was initially hesitant to believe that the word was related to Russian word you mentioned.  However, after years of Russian influence, maybe they have borrowed this one.

Out of curiosity karuna, what does _uksusnaya _mean??  And do you know if _uksusnaya esenciya_ refers to vinegar made from apples or from any source??

Gracias amigo...


----------



## karuna

_"Esenciya" _sounds like an international word so that even Russians could have borrowed it from somewhere else. But _uksus(-naya) _in Russian is simply vinegar. It could be made from apples or other sources as well. Vinegar essence is now banned for sale in Latvia and other EU countries due to the fact that accidental drinking of it may be fatal, especially for small children.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

My!!! Do you mean that you have to do without it in cooking??? But it is essential to many dishes!!


----------



## karuna

You can still use low concentration vineger (5-7% acetic acid) that is good enough for most purposes.


----------



## armatura

They meant "essence" (Rus. - эссенция, Arm. - էսսենցիա), concentrated vinegar.  The armenian word for vinegar is "katsakh"   (քացախ).

So what they prepared for you with katsakh?


----------

